# Showcase Models Bushmaster



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Here is my version of the Australian Bushmaster vehicle. It's produced by Showcase models and has a very detailed interior. I added some extra stowage inside and a Legend figure. Painted in Tamiya acrylics. It was a long build which I put aside more than once, more due to the fragility of the many small parts than anything else.

The camo was hand painted over the airbrushed base coat of flat earth.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/BushmasterRight.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/BushmasterLeft.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/BusmasterTop.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/BushmasterRear.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/BushmasterRearCU.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/BushmasterInGrass.jpg

I am glad to have it in my collection of BUILT models!


----------



## GunTruck (Feb 27, 2004)

Very nice job on your Bushmaster! A kit I don't often see finished.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks. Glad it's finally done. Now I've got it out of the way I am thinking of finishing another of my armour models that were put aside.


----------

